# Chickens on the kettle rotisserie tonight!



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed at the Jaccarding!


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, when you have a weapon with a Ba-zillion razor sharp edges.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 1, 2005)

I got one for Christmas Susan, that thing does wonders on lesser cuts of meat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> ...   Theoretically this will speed up the marination process.


I'm just the messenger!!  :smt080


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2005)

Now it seems that would lead to dryer meat.....

Thoughts from those with experience?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Well, I've read that it can be done with poultry, and the birdy IS sitting in marinade right now, all hermetically sealed and hopefully with the marinade sucked into all of those little perforations as well.
> 
> Plus the rotis just NATURALLY keeps it juicy, don'tcha' know.
> 
> ...



Dang, my whole is schooling is blown!  What about searing the steak to keep the juices in?  Maybe it cooks faster when it's perforated?


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Susan Z":35sm5pvi]...   Theoretically this will speed up the marination process.


I'm just the messenger!!  :smt080[/quote:35sm5pvi]

She's still playing Maid Marination to Woodman's RobinWood. :smt063  :smt061


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2005)

well I reckon that's true, but we don't take steaks low and slow!

I'm in the camp that if it works for me, I'm doing it.  I definately think the Jaccard will tenderize...guess there's another item on the bbq wish list...WHO'S PAYING FOR ALL THIS STUFF? :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 2, 2005)

Glad you're results were to yours and Mom's satisfaction!!


----------

